# Cartoons



## retrohal (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's one that includes a limerick.


----------



## theotherlatenightguy (Oct 28, 2015)

haha cute, whats this out of, an old news paper?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few


----------

